# Eyefinity Radeon HD 7570



## Stynieke

Hey everyone. 

So I just bought a new computer yesterday. My laptop kept shutting off randomly, and I decided it was time for a new desktop computer.

First of all, I know little to nothing about computers, let alone the specs. All I know is that I'm addicted to games .


So I'll list the specs of my computer (Heres a link to it http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&objectID=c03385918&prodTypeId=12454&prodSeriesId=3688699 .)

Intel Core i7 3770 Processor
10 GB DDR 3 RAM

and Eyefinity Radeon HD 7570 videocard.

I'm guessing the top 2 things are pretty good? 
But as I was looking up the videocard, (A little late, I know . ) 
people are saying it is one of the lower graphic's cards? 
I specifically said to the salesman that I needed the computer mainly for gaming; (I'm planning on playing guild wars 2 when it comes out. Seeing as the world vs world can be 200+ people involved, it will requires a good graphic card?)

So please tell me, is this graphic card really that worthless? Will I be able to play guild wars 2 with it without "lagging" etc. Or did I just have a misbuy ;/?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## claptonman

It is a misbuy, unfortunately. You could've gone with a much weaker CPU and a stronger graphics card and get way better framerates. See if you can take it back at all.

Have you thought about building your own? If you're unsure of what to get, just post a thread in the desktop section saying what you will be using it for and what your budget is and someone will make a list of parts.

And there are countless videos and instructions on the web about building your own.


----------



## Stynieke

Damnit :'(.

Would it be possible to go to an ordinairy computer shop, and just let build in a stronger graphic card?
How long would that possibly take?


----------



## jonnyp11

you could do that and give them like 50 or 100 or something, or you could do it yourself easilly. All you'd have to do is remove the current gpu and install the new one, then you can sit the new psu beside the case and plug the new psu cord into each slot as you remove the old one, then just un-screw the old psu and pull it out and screw the new one in.


----------

